# In honor of the best season - The Chemistry of Snowflakes



## dlague (Aug 13, 2013)

We love to ski/snowboard on them now we can learn how they are made!


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 14, 2013)

I remember a few years back, I was riding the lift, the "snow" was coming down, it resembled cottage cheese. Suddenly, it changed into "flakes". I looked down at the sleeve of my jacket, and was amazed at what I saw. The snow looked like little gears, there was considerable thickness to the "flakes". After a few minutes, the snow returned to cottage cheese.

Nature is truly amazing, I remember thinking how mind boggling it is that water could be transformed into such shapes as it feel through the sky. I've never seen snow like it before, or since.


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2014)




----------

